# Wellness Canned Cat Food



## N2Th3Stars (Oct 30, 2010)

Just bought a can of Wellness chicken formula for my cat, opened the can and there is white stuff all on the top of it... normal? just wondering. thx.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

The only thing I have had happen with Wellness canned is extra gravy spilling over when I open it. I would return it.


----------



## djf052 (May 17, 2010)

Was the can dented? If so, that's a problem, don't use it. What do you mean by white stuff? There is often some gelatinous "stuff" on top, and sometimes a layer of something on the bottom too, but it's just stuff that settles out of the pate while it sits in the can. There is nothing wrong with that. I feed my cat Wellness Chicken Formula just this morning.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Some separation is normal, which is why I mix it with a fork out of the can for the kitties, but I don't think I've ever seen "white stuff" on there.

You might need to take a pic or at least inspect the can for damage as was mentioned. If it wasn't sealed though, the food should stink to high-heaven as it would rot.


----------



## djf052 (May 17, 2010)

I'm not so certain that food from a "bad" can of cat food will always smell bad, depends on the microbes, but one way or the other, it should taste wrong. Trouble is, most people don't taste their pet's food when it's good, so it's hard to know what it's supposed to taste like when you think it might have gone bad.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

There should be all kinds of bacteria already in the food, and with 80% water and animal flesh protein source, they just need oxygen to multiply like crazy.

Theres no salting or other preservatives in there that I'm aware of that would make it inhospitable to bacteria, so it should for sure be rank if the seal broke as far as I know.

I am certainly not tasting my cat food though! 

Wellness's claims to be "human grade" are bogus per FDA regulations, and is only allowed since as a label its not regulated since its not stated in the ingredients list. And humans don't have as highly acidic tummies and short digestive tracts to deal with less than fresh meat. Too risky to sample IMO.


----------



## N2Th3Stars (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Here are some pictures. The only damage is to the bottom, which I do not believe causes any issues. Not sure how well you guys can see the white stuff, since I already know it's there.. my eyes are biased with the image, lol.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That doesn't look right to me. Rather than take it back to the store I would contact Wellness directly, send them the photos. This will give them the opportunity to assess whether they have a bigger issue out there. If you go back to the store the info may never reach Wellness. You'll probably make out better as well...Wellness will likely send you some coupons worth more than one can of food.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I also have Wellness and there are some cans that resemble the pic above. I have read in other forums that Wellness changed their ingredients and it could have something to do with whether it is made in the USA or Canada. I guess your best bet is to e-mail Wellness and see what they say. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

FYI I do know Wellness changed the ingredients in a lot of their dry food types this year except for CORE. Im not sure about the wet. Take it back to the store you bought it from and tell them. they need to report this to the rep! who answers to corporate!

I do know my friends that are cat sitting for me gave Wellness wet to all my cats yesterday.They wouldn't touch it. Only my blind cat took one bite and walked away. This is highly unusual since my fosters are total garbage guts! They're like Mikey from the old commercial... "He'll eat anything"! that is my cats!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Haven't personally seen anything like that on mine. *shrugs*


----------



## djf052 (May 17, 2010)

Don't use that. I think it's safe, but there is something about dented cans. My first job in life was at a very big grocery, worked there 5 years, mostly stocking. I saw a lot of bulged cans, which meant something was growing inside. Most are found in the case and never make it to the shelf, sometimes it starts to bulge when it is on the shelf. 

First, canned food is supposed to be cooked and canned hot enough to kill ALL living microbes. It should come out of the can essentially sterile, and there should not be any bacteria or mold that within it that will suddenly "awaken" when the can is opened. That's not an opinion, that's what canning is, that's why it works. If a can starts to bulge, then something inside isn't dead, but is growing and producing gases as a waste product. That's what happens when somewhere in the canning to serving the food chain, something went wrong. 

As I said, over 5 years I saw many cans of food that had gone bad. Occasionally it was an entire case, usually it was a can or maybe two in a case. One thing that seemed to be common to many of the bad cans was that they had been dented. They weren't leaking, they wouldn't bulge if they weren't still sealed, but there was a strong correlation between cans that went bad, and being dented. Not the other way around though, most dented cans don't seem to go bad. I have no idea what the reason is behind what I observed, no point speculating here why the bad cans always seemed to be dented, but.... 

If you think maybe something is wrong when you open a can, and then you notice that it just so happens to be dented, my advice is to pitch it, just to be safe. Avoid buying dented cans. I try not to buy them at all, but sometimes I miss the dent.


----------



## N2Th3Stars (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello all, thank you so much for all the replies.

Hmm.. Upon further inspection, i've noticed that all the other cans have similar dents in them. Sheesh, I didn't even see that at the store because they are so small. Some dents go in like the cans were just damaged during shipping and then there are some REALLY small dents that are pushing outwards-- that certainly doesn't seem right!

Anywho, I just wrote an email to the Wellness company, hopefully I should hear back soon but who knows. I told them I do have pictures for their convenience but there was no place to put them in my email (..oops should of just sent a link along huh.. not thinking right this mornin!) --- Probably should of called them too, but i'm not in a phone-conversation mood right now (uggh cramps x.x). 


On a lighter note.. the canned dog food I bought was just fine. LoL On another lighter note, Mauser also got to try some Wellness Dry mixed in with his horrible (meow mix) food. He friggin looooved it.. so I know he will enjoy the wet once we have it all figured out.


----------



## djf052 (May 17, 2010)

I don't think you probably need to worry so much about little dents, a lot of cans end up with those, it's usually the bigger dents, dents of the seams maybe a bigger concern, but if you have a can that bothers you, just don't use it. We all have enough stress in our lives that we don't to worry about stuff like that. If you really want to hassle with taking it back for a refund, go ahead, but I'd just chalk it up to experience, and watch out for dented cans in the future. Enjoy you cat, that's what's important.


----------



## N2Th3Stars (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't think its much of a hassle taking it back to exchange for new cans. Plus, it's a petsmart so I can use it as a random training exercise for my dog. ^_^ Sounds like a fun trip for us, LoL 

Yes, enjoying my cat is important I agree. But I also think that it is important for me to find out if something is infact wrong with the food at that store. And if there is, then both the company and distributor need to know about it so they can address the issues if needed. After all, they usually don't know about pet food problems unless they start getting concerned customers, right?

Anyways, tomorrow i'll take back the cat food and see about getting some new cans. Until then, Mauser can just enjoy his Wellness Dry mix for now. ((Which btw, he really is!!))


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Taking it back to Petsmart is a pretty sure guarantee that it will never get back to Wellness. The liklihood that they'll treat it as anything but a anomaly is slim. I'd wait to hear back from Wellness, if they don't contact you then call them.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I have bought larger dented cats of Wellness (for a cheaper price) once in a while at my local pet store. I have never seen that ever.

I hope this is resolved for the safety of your cat and everyone elses.


----------



## N2Th3Stars (Oct 30, 2010)

Today I received a response from the Wellness company. They do not seemed too concerned with this issue, and did not ask to see the picture. They did offer me coupons though, weeee.

Suppose I am paranoid, as I replied to them and asked that they please look at the image anyway, because other pet owners i've talked with (who feed wellness) have told me they've never seen this before with their cans. I sent the image along. Hopefully someone takes a look at it just to be safe.

I'll let you guys know if they say anything important about it... as for the food, i'll take it back tomorrow and see about getting a few different flavors (including one of the same) to compare with each other.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe they think it is food just settling from the can and there have not been any other complaints?


----------



## N2Th3Stars (Oct 30, 2010)

Just an update, I have been a bit busy so I forgot to post their response after I read it. Anyways, in case anyone was wondering.... here it is.

_
"Dear Heather:

Thank you for sending the picture of the product you had concerns about. We reviewed the picture and I can assure you that the film on the top of the chicken canned food is not harmful and we do sometimes see that same thing during our regular product reviews. When the meat is cooked in the can juices can released. When these juices cool they sometimes congeal on the surface of the loaf. It doesn't happen with every batch but it does happen occasionally and is natural and harmless."

_LoL.. I wasn't aware that they cooked the food inside the can. Interesting


----------

